# Come si pronunciano i numeri romani dei papi?



## Luchjo

Ciao amici. Vorrei sapere sei numeri romani di tutti i nomi dei papi si pronunciano col numero ordinale, oppure se qualque nome si pronunciano infatti col numero cardinale. Grazie mille.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Luchjo. Con il numero ordinale. Anche se li potresti sentire in forme diverse, come 'decimo primo' o 'undecimo' per _undicesimo_. 
Il numero cardinale è usato alcune volte con i re di Francia (Luigi Quattordici).


----------



## Pugnator

Necsus said:


> Il numero cardinale è usato alcune volte con i re di Francia (Luigi Quattordici).


Mai sentito quest'uso, forse è regionale.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Confermo anche dalle mie parti l'uso di Luigi Quattordici. Per il resto direi numeri ordinali vanno sempre bene.


----------



## Necsus

Pugnator said:


> Mai sentito quest'uso, forse è regionale.


Sì, ma molto molto settentrionale...! 
LUIGI QUINDICI ("I francesi invece, numerando papi e regnanti, usano i numeri cardinali.")


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Il numero cardinale è usato alcune volte con i re di Francia (Luigi Quattordici).


E, come indicato dal link, anche con gli stili dell'antiquariato.


----------



## Necsus

Certo, ma anche in quel caso per me il riferimento è ai re di Francia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Certo, ma anche in quel caso per me il riferimento è ai re di Francia.


Non ci ho mai pensato, ma in effetti potrebbe essere così.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao!
Tutte le possibili diciture e forme sono elencate in questo articolo (che conferma quanto è già stato espresso da Necsus al #2), cui riporto uno stralcio:
"Per dare un numero a{i} papi, [...], usiamo i _numeri ordinali_ [...]

[...] {U}na seconda forma, meno comune, possiamo dire aulica, dove unità, decine, centinaia, migliaia eccetera sono elencate separatamente, in ordine decrescente: scritte separatamente o in una sola parola. In pratica: _decimo primo_ o _decimoprimo_, invece di _undicesimo _[...]

C’è poi una terza forma addirittura latineggiante, ma soltanto per alcuni numeri: _undecimo_ invece di _undicesimo_, _duodecimo_ invece di _dodicesimo_, _vigesmo terzo_ invece di _ventitreesimo_. Quelli che vogliono far sfoggio di cultura, proprio per via del latino, la usano per numerare alcuni papi. _Pio undecimo_, _Pio duodecimo_, _Giovanni vigesimo terzo._"


----------



## Necsus

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non ci ho mai pensato, ma in effetti potrebbe essere così.


Il link che ho riportato nel post #5 (anch'esso da Corriere/Hoepli) continua così:
"Per adeguarsi, gli antiquari, quando parlano di stili, di mobili, orologi, soprammobili, argenti o altro, legati all'epoca di quei regnanti francesi, non dicono "stile Luigi quindicesimo" ma stile _Luigi quindici_. Analogamente si parla di _Luigi quattordici_ e di _Luigi sedici_."


----------



## Calicot

Io ho sentito a volte (e da persone diverse) dire "Pio Dodici" e "Giovanni Ventitre". In contesti informali, sebbene si parlasse di storia. 
Ciò non toglie che i nomi dei papi vanno sempre letti come ordinali. 
(Per quanto riguarda i Re di Francia, credo che solo alcuni Luigi godano della doppia lettura, perchè gli altri non li ho mai sentiti pronunciare con numeri cardinali)


----------



## Necsus

Be', se è per questo abbiamo sentito anche Mike Bongiorno, dire "Pio Ics", ma non mi sembra il caso di ripeterlo.


----------



## ROBERTO R.

Per i papi si usano sempre i numeri cardinali. Nessuna eccezione.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


ROBERTO R. said:


> Per i papi si usano sempre i numeri cardinali. Nessuna eccezione.


----------



## TheCrociato91

ROBERTO R. said:


> Per i papi si usano sempre i numeri cardinali. Nessuna eccezione.



Direi che esistono delle "eccezioni". Non hai letto gli altri post?


----------



## Calicot

ROBERTO R. said:


> Per i papi si usano sempre i numeri cardinali. Nessuna eccezione.


Forse è una battuta a sfondo clericale (Papi-cardinali...) 
Se no, è esattamente l'opposto della regola che non dovrebbe avere eccezioni per quanto riguarda i Papi: sempre numeri ORDINALI. (Per quanto alcuni Re abbiano aspirato al ruolo di Papa, non possono essere presi in considerazione come eccezioni. Mentre le rare informali volte che si sentono numeri cardinali dopo i Papi, sono solo pigrizie, non fanno certo testo).


----------



## ROBERTO R.

ROBERTO R. said:


> Per i papi si usano sempre i numeri cardinali. Nessuna eccezione.


Perdonami Luchjo, non ho resistito!


----------



## bearded

ROBERTO R. said:


> Perdonami Luchjo, non ho resistito!


  Il tuo #13 non sembrava uno scherzo... Da 'anziano' membro mi permetto di esortarti alla cautela.


----------

